

How Digital Sky Technologies (DST) Became An Internet Giant - vincentchan
http://primitus.com/blog/how-digital-sky-technologies-dst-became-an-internet-giant/

======
vincentchan
Is Yuri Milner, the founding partner of DST, going to become the next Warren
Buffett of this era?

